# manuelli eating live lizard



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

that was kind of messed up....


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Damn.. The tail was still shaking after it ate the whole body..

It's a nice looking manny though


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

What happened to the video?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Nothing it works fine for me


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Just a blank space.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Works for me,kinda messed up but kinda gnarly at the same time. That lizard got messed up in record time for sure!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Is it a video on Youtube? If so what's it called?


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

the fast death makes up for the messed up part (imo)


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Nevermind I found it on youtube. Super fast kill, that little manny is insane even after the lizard was gone it still was rearing to go. It looked kinda sad though the way that lizard was tied by the neck.


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

Ja said:


> Just a blank space.


dial up ftw


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

View attachment 185156


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Clean kill. Very fast and no pain.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Damn! looked like the lizard was knocked out but came to. Yeah little messed up it was thrown in mobster style but seems the owner knows that if you tie it its not gettn away makn it easier to kill fast. Think it was a gecko looked liek the tail snapped off then keeps twitching. Little late after the fact a P has you by the head though lol. Nice lookn Manny.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

that's one of the fastest kill I've every seen done by a solo piranha on a prey roughly same length...damn...


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Great Manny


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

works for me ja'eh

a very slick kill. bit cruel but hey thats life.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

my manny looks jus like that one


----------



## luckydemonz5 (Jul 24, 2009)

one bad ass manny i want make a video lik tht


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

sorry to say but I think that is pointless in the extreme


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Seen similar vids before...this wasn't too bad being it was very quick but regardless..I'm not into tying something that alive to a rock and tossing it in a tank.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

i bet it was "calienteboy"...remember that kid that used to post?


----------

